# Chorionitis ICD Code?



## julietemartinez@yahoo.com (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello. I code for Pathology, and often our OB/GYN pathologist list chorionitis as a Dx for a placental condition. Does anyone have the correct code for this? It's not chorioamnionitis because that indicates the innermost layer of the placental fetal membrane. The chorion is the outermost placental fetal membrane. I'm stumped?


----------



## Narvaez6 (Mar 12, 2014)

Have you considered ICD-9 category 658.8 - other conditions.  The index leads to this category under infection, chorionic plate.  The fifth digit will be dependent on the episode of care.


----------



## julietemartinez@yahoo.com (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I will try 658.8X! That seems a better fit than 663.8X, which is what I was told to use. Thank you so much!


----------

